# Reboot takes 30 min, video stuttering



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a Roamio Plus and recently the unit has started to spontaneously reboot. The rebooting process takes on average 30 min. When the TiVo video finally plays, it stutters. Once in the main menu, trying to watch TV usually doesn't work, and playing recorded shows is iffy at best, usually with a lot of stuttering.

I'm guessing this is my HD failing.

I talked to TiVo tech support and they want to RMA the unit. I am pretty computer savvy, so I have no problem fixing the system if it's just the Hd. Just wondering if I'm better off to do that (replace HD myself) or let them send me a whole new (refurb) unit?

Do HD's put into Roamios still need to be prepped?

Also, is there any way to save my existing recordings?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would be better to RMA (send) the box rather than to void the warranty by just opening the cover. They will send you another box (most likely a refurbished box). You would most likely have to pay to ship it in. They may need your credit card to cover the cost of the replacement and refund when they receive the defective unit (cross ship).

They might deactivate your box and activate the replacement when you call so if you can copy the recordings (if possible).

You may not be able to copy the recordings if its rebooting. The only way is with it running, connected to your network and use Tivo Desktop ($15), KMTTG and PyTivo (free options) to transfer them to the computer.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

It's not stable enough to get it to do anything, I don't think it could transfer anything. I did call for an RMA and they are sending out the new box tomorrow.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

That definitely sounds like a hard drive issue to me. The long boot time, and the intro video stuttering are signs of the drive not being able to read well.

Another symptom, is that after selecting System Information, the values will be blank, and take several seconds, or even a minute to fully populate.

I'm just posting this for others who might come across this thread, since I'm late to the party (RMA already in process).


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

If it is booting slow and rebooting, it could be the hard drive or even the flash drive. As much trouble you are having, I would be more concerned with the flash drive. RMA is the way to go.


----------

